# أحسن و أوثق موقع للترجمة: عربي فرنسي انكليزي



## أزفون (23 فبراير 2007)

أحسن و أوثق موقع للترجمة: عربي فرنسي انكليزي

السلام عليكم



هذا هو الرابط

http://www.arabization.org.ma/Dictionnaire.asp


السلام


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع الجميل و هناك موقع آخر و يترجم للعديد من اللغات فبالاضافة للعربية و الانجليزية و الفرنسية فهناك الألمانية و الأسبانية و لغات اخرى و هو 
http://www.google.com/translate_t


----------



## hamassaus (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الأخوة الأعزاء


----------



## حنين الماضيي (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير 


وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 


ووفقك الله دوما


----------



## توريس (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا كنت بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الموقع


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## k_meshal (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نور الزمان (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 فبراير 2008)

فعلا موقع مفيد

نشكرك كل الشكر على افادتنا اللغوية الرائعة


----------



## أروى (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع الرائع


----------



## عراقية الاصل (20 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووور الله يبارك فيك علموقع


----------



## مبتدئه (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا !!


----------



## احمد ذيب (20 مارس 2008)

أروى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع الرائع وشكرا لك
> :5::67:


يا سلام عليك


----------



## باديس البشير (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه المجهودات و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## almathhji (31 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

موقع مفيد بالفعل .... اشكرك عليه


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## مطلك سليمان (14 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا --وبارك لكم في اعمالكم


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هدا الرابط الجميل والمفيد اتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخوكم ... المهندس النورى اللافى سالم من ليبيا


----------



## جلال عبد الكريم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mmmmmercii


----------



## التفاح الاخضر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمدناشد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البادر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سيطور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع راقي جدا ... بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## على الاغبري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع غير متواجد في سطح المكتب


----------



## المهندس أمجد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## مهندس ناصر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذا الموقع


----------



## اليعري277 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## casaouis02 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

www.*granddictionnaire*.com

Voilà un lien très important, j'espère qu'il vous aidera


----------



## amr soliman (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamedgad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------

